

What you get when you buy a £25 iPhone down the pub - rikthevik
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2010/02/19/what-you-get-when-you-buy-a-25-iphone-down-the-pub/

======
awa
In my recent trip to India, I found chinese knockoffs of the iPhone selling
for about $50-60 in many markets.

------
ableal
Some comments add interesting info and perspective. I appreciated #38, which
starts off:

 _Until you’ve been in Shenzhen (where I live) you probably can’t imagine
[...]_

[http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2010/02/19/what-you-get-when-
yo...](http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2010/02/19/what-you-get-when-you-
buy-a-25-iphone-down-the-pub/#comment-135931)

